# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Anxiety and depression affecting eating help?

## FraidyCat

I don't think i'm fat, because i'm not but thinking about eating makes me feel sick. I have to force myself to eat and sometimes feel nauseous during/after. 

Can depression and anxiety affect your feeling about food/eating to such an extent?

----------


## compulsive

I binge when anxious.

----------


## metamorphosis

Yes, it can swing both ways.
Atypical depression- is usually characterized by significant weight gain or an increased appetite, hypersomnia, a heavy sensation in the limbs and interpersonal sensitivity to rejection.
http://www.depressionatoz.com/depres...epression.html

Major or clincal depression symptoms-




> Fatigue or loss of energy almost every day.Feelings of worthlessness or guilt almost every day.Impaired concentration, indecisiveness.Insomnia or hypersomnia (excessive sleeping) almost every day.Markedly diminished interest or pleasure in almost all activities nearly every day (called anhedonia, this symptom can be indicated by reports from significant others).Restlessness or feeling slowed down.Recurring thoughts of death or suicide.Significant weight loss or gain (a change of more than 5% of body weight in a month).




http://www.webmd.com/depression/guide/major-depression

This website talks of the many types/subtypes of depression including bi-polar depression and dysthymia.
Many people will have a combination of interwoven symptoms, that include more than one type of depression.
http://www.depressionatoz.com/depres...epression.html

----------


## Grand Jete

Yes, eating problems and anxiety are definitely related. What you have sounds like a physical symptom of depression and/or anxiety. As mentioned above, it can swing both ways, either with eating too much (which is usually my problem) or being unable to eat very much or even at all.

 Is there some way you could take a nutrition drink or shake at time when you feel you can't force down solid food. I knew someone with severe anxiety who would do that. The nutrition made her feel a bit better, but she was able to force it down without feeling too nauseous.

----------


## Otherside

Yes, I have problems with it. Anxiety makes me feel physically sick. Never been sick, but it puts me off eating. As Grand Jete said, try and take a nutrition drink or something. The only way I can sometimes eat when I'm feeling anxiety-sickness is to eat yogart. Eating does help you feel better.

Depression can make you stop eating as well. I have a problem with remembering to eat when I'm depressed. I don't feel hungry and it just does not cross my mind. I've lost weight because of it. I don't know if this what your expierencing though. I did at one point have an alarm on my cell that said "EAT"

----------


## SmileyFace

It could def affect you in some way. For some people, depression and/or anxiety causes one to lose their appetite; for others, it causes them to eat a whole lot.

----------


## Morisan444

Yes depression and anxiety can affect your feeling about the eating because they cause some stomach and digestive problems. 
Eat nutritious and organic foods rather than processed foods and supplements to deal with anxiety and depression properly.

----------


## Member11

> I binge when anxious.



Same :Snack:  It's even harder on a diet.

----------


## VickieKitties

Getting depressed about my crappy body kills my appetite.  Wish I had days to lay around and punish myself with hunger, stupid 'work'.

----------


## takethebiscuit

> I don't think i'm fat, because i'm not but thinking about eating makes me feel sick. I have to force myself to eat and sometimes feel nauseous during/after. 
> 
> Can depression and anxiety affect your feeling about food/eating to such an extent?



Anxiety causes various chemical reactions in the body and this can make people feel bad in their stomach. 

Depression can be experienced as a numbing sensation and this can affect how people feel about eating. Depressed people will either eat less than normal or more than normal.

See your doctor about this if you've not done so already. There may be physical causes. Rule those out before looking at things from a psychological perspective.

----------


## bookworm3

I understand that. My anxiety causes me to feel nauseous just looking at food or a meal. I can't bear to eat breakfast, or supper. Makes me queasy. I have a perfectly healthy weight and body image; I just feel sick when I am faced with eating.

On the other hand, I binge eat snacks, once or twice until I puked. 

And this is totally normal. Stress eating is ingrained into us, and anxiety affects your digestive system chemically. When anxious, our bodies release tons of stress hormones, which can cause nausea and in extreme cases digestive disorders

----------


## Chloe

It can be both ways for me sometimes after a panic attack I know I'm hungry but I don't want to at all and I'll miss meals or hardly eat anything if I'm forced but at other times I comfort eat

----------

